# Fuel leaking from air intake



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I have a 2000 ford F-250 powerstroke. I smelled some extra diesel odor and found what looks like fuel leaking from the air intake on the turbo. Has anyone ever encountered this before? I'm wondering if its normal or what? Its not a ton of fuel but enough to cause a drip now and then. I've never noticed it beofre but then I've never looked at it before. Any help or suggestions would be great.

Edit: Ok after some education. It seems that the fuel/fluid is coming from my intercooler tubes where they attach next to the radiator. If that helps.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

A friend of mine has a 2000 Ford Superduty diesel and had a similar problem last week. It turned out to be the fuel filter was spraying fuel all over. Check the fuel filter.


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Not sure if this is what you are encountering but I also have a 2000 F-350 super duty power stroke. I noticed fuel dripping one day and could smell it but wasn't sure where it was coming from. Upon further investigation I found that it was coming from the water bleed off unit that is on the top side of the manifold area by the fuel filter. It just needed a new set of seals and the problem was solved. Apparently this is somewhat common to have happen. I think I paid less than 80 bucks to have it done by a shop. Petes diesel did mine but try Gillette also.


----------

